
Thanks to Netflix, the Biggest Advertising Revolution Has Begun - dankul1
https://www.forbes.com/sites/stephenmcbride1/2019/12/16/thanks-to-netflix-the-biggest-advertising-revolution-has-begun/#131e846e29f6
======
Porthos9K
If I start seeing ads on Netflix, I'll cancel my subscription without a second
thought. The product placements are obnoxious enough.

